# what R-value do i have here ?



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> this is what i have in my attic. just wondering, as it is going to either be replaced and/or covered with blow in. oh, those are 2x4's .


If that K&T is in use I don't think it can be covered with any insulation.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that is going to be replaced.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh, and, as you can see, it was covered by insulation. not saying that that is correct, but it was covered. 

as to the original question. i think its about R-6, if that. and i bet that same garbage is in my walls.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What you have is less then 1/3 of what was needed and it's upside down.
The paper was suppost to be toward the heated surface.
http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table

2X4 joist with plaster ceilings, Hmm. A sure way to have cracks everywhere.

Your going to have to make sure there's soffit vents, a ridge vent, baffles to keep the insulation away from the soffits and allow air flow.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Get the K&T out as you are.

You have about an R-6 to R-9 up there at absolute best.

Get out the K&T, air seal, blow in an R-50 and you will be so...so...so far ahead it won't even be comparable.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

joecaption said:


> What you have is less then 1/3 of what was needed and it's upside down.
> The paper was suppost to be toward the heated surface.
> http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table
> 
> ...


there is paper, or whatever it is, on both sides. 

there are not many cracks at all. of course it is always possible, and probably probable, that they were repaired in the past. idk

no ridge vent. there are 4 of the cheapo vents on the roof. and there are no soffit vents. though there is air leakage in those areas = i can see light leaking in. i would like to install some. but, i don't think this old house would make it easy on me. i do have a dormer on the front of the house. i was thinking about putting a slat vent in where there are windows now.
there are houses like mine that have it this way.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> +1
> 
> Get the K&T out as you are.
> 
> ...


how thick would R-50 cellulose be ?

not only am i going to do those things. also new windows, and i am going to rip down the P&L on the outside walls and put new electrical and insulation in there.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

About 14".


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

14.07".....:laughing:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

jklingel said:


> 14.07".....:laughing:


Well...you have about the effective R-Value of R-0.07 right now so this is certainly a step in the right direction.

:thumbup:


----------

